

Shortcutfoo.com Adds Mortal Kombat Blood Code to Home Page - watterssn
http://shortcutfoo.com

======
lvh
For those who can't remmeber what the Blood Code is: A B A C A B B (my
personal mnemonic is a bad cabbage, but my mnemonics are weird and require you
to know that D doesn't exist ;))

------
_pius
Awesome, but would be better with Scorpion saying, "Get Over Here!" on
activation, or maybe Dan Forden saying "Toasty!"

------
citricsquid
neat site, but not usable for me: <http://i.imgur.com/d1K5g.png> (chrome,
windows 7)

------
simarpreet007
That's good one!

